# Forearm pain



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Rescently when i've done doing bicep curls with either a EZ bar or just a straight bar, I get a very sharpe pain down the under side of my right forearm, its now while i'm doing the curl it directly afterwards..

Any one got any ideas why?

Howard


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sounds like tendonitis which is an inflamed tendon sheaf, often caused by pulling down to hard when squatting, or gripping too hard in other movements. You could get yourself some Ibuprofen which is a mild pain killer and anti inflammatory, also a decent health store will have a supplement called biotin which helps with tendon damage.

Chances are you've been pushing something to hard - muscles get stronger faster than tendons - this is a common problem for beginners to intermediate weight trainers - most people will have suffered at one time or another. Drop your weights back some and concentrate on excellent form, also leave exercises alone which are aggravating the tendon - i.e. curls - leave them for a couple of weeks, you need to give your body time to recover.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I had this for months. I could only do Hammer Grip Bicep work, and had to pad the DBs straps to make grip easier.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks, least i know what it is now! i'll rest it for a while and then slowly build the weight back up

Cheer H


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cold Shower after training focussing the shower head on the area of pain, and then a hot bath/steam/sauna/shower followed my more cold showering helped me out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive had the prob for ages mate.

even if i dont do curls for years.

you biceps will grow without any direct work on them but i have found they`ve become a bit shapeless.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem when I first started training. It was caused by increasing my weights faster than my tendons could cope with. Have a break for a bit, then lift at a lower weight and work your way up slowly, like Pikey said.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Ok thanks guys! i'll rest it for a while then build it up again slowly.


----------



## camaroguy (May 30, 2008)

ive had the same problem i just worked threw it and took the pain it sucked but gradually goes away


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

camaroguy said:


> ive had the same problem i just worked threw it and took the pain it sucked but gradually goes away


Stupid advice.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

I had similar pain. was using bad form, make sure you dont bend your wrists toward you, try to keep your hands in line with your forearms.


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

I have also had this for about 12 months.

Only really when i go heavy.

Just work through it now.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

train round it as much as you can you can even get away without training biceps if you can train heavy on back.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Mine seem to be much better i rested it for a week, and training it thursday and it didn't hurt anywhere near as much! Going to drop the weight down abit and build it up again!

Cheers for the advice guys


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree probably a tendonitis though it would be effected my wrist movements depends on where....generally in this area. Sometimes nerve pain will shoot down there or muscle. Tendons take time to adjust to new load and once irritated stay like that for a while......RICE rest ice compression elevation is a general good idea.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

I had this same problem for a while. I found that stretching my forearms before and after helped alot. Another thing to look at is the fact that using a straight bar or ez-bar is not exaclty a natural movement which stresses your tendons alot. Do they hurt when just using dumbells instead? If not it could just be your hand placement on the bars.


----------



## Badger1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

Im in agony with this at the mo!!!! Today has been the worst ever with it, I was doing a long job (photgrapher) and I nearlly puked with the pain each time I picked up my camera. Funny though that I know its the weights doing it but it doesnt hurt in the gym, must be the adrenaline???

I feel too gulity not training my arms for 1 or 2 weeks though!! Will try my best and post back here.

Badger


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i have had this problem in the past, and believe there could be several facters,on curling, never completly extend the arms on the negative. supports for your forarms (they're cheap) help, you could work your biceps with your back so they get a longer rest, wrist straps take the emphasis off your forarms and apreacher machine will allow you to work the biceps with out a strong grip.

some builders won't use ibrufen because it raises cortosol levels?

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to have that pain but now I think I know what it is. When I used to curl with a barbell I used to grip to much and it would tense my forearm but now I dont grip as hard I dont feel the pain and it burns on my forearm


----------



## Blue (May 29, 2011)

I'm now experiencing this problem and I'm under a physio. I did a set of ez curls then went to do a set of angled dumbell curls but couldn't lift the weights due to the pain in my forearms. That was about a month ago. I've just started back at the gym using half the weight and avoiding anything that hurts. I'll have a look for some biotin.


----------



## Bret (Jan 25, 2012)

Chances are you've been pushing something to hard - muscles get stronger faster than tendons - this is a common problem for beginners to intermediate weight trainers - most people will have suffered at one time or another.

Supplements for all.


----------

